# Is this a good deal?



## BOOFWAH (May 11, 2001)

I'm trying to cross my girlfriend over into the German automobile market, which is the best. She's found a '93 100S with 125k for $6600. The car has been meticulously maintained and after I drove it I'd say it is worth it. Any other owners please chime in with problems experienced. This is the first time I've driven one and it handled as great as my old Corrado did. I looked on carpoint and they referenced a brake pressure accumulator that goes bad and the ventilation blower. Please respond quick. She's going crazy over the car and we don't want the deal, okay I don't, to fall out from under us. Thanks in advance and mucho







for replies.


----------



## Mr_Mollari (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

I dunno, $6600 seems a little high. Make sure the headgasket / bolts have been replaced. That'll run you another few $$$ if they haven't done that already.
Basically, at >100K mi there are quite a few things that "should" be replaced that aren't considered "normal" wear and tear. The stock shocks are probably nearing their end. Catalytic converters, maybe the rotors, fuel filter, battery (probably 5 years old), clutch (...), belts/hoses etc.
If it's been taken care of well, they should have records of all (or more) of those things. I think anything over $5K is too high, especially if it's not pearl white! But the mileage is psuedo-low for a 10 yr old car, I would offer $6K if maintenance has been immaculate. It's not a new car...so expect to spend a decent amount of money on it every year.
That model is a great highway car, not amazing in the city (but still above average). It cruises effortlessly at "enthusiastic" speeds. I'm passing mine on to a cousin who needs a car, and it will be missed. sniff.








edit:added more opinion


[Modified by Mr_Mollari, 9:10 PM 1-30-2003]


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

She can get a Volvo 850 Turbo for $6600. She can get a MK.III Jetta VR6 for $6600. She can get a Saab 9000 Turbo for $6600. She can get a BMW 525i/535i for $6600.
At $6600, you're not getting a car with any noticeable value. 125K is a lot of miles for $6600. Anyways, they're very heavy for the amount of power they have.
Pass on it.


----------



## cgtbrad (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

You could probably grab an Audi Cabrio (much sexier than a 100q) for that much if you looked hard enough!


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]She can get a Volvo 850 Turbo for $6600. She can get a MK.III Jetta VR6 for $6600. She can get a Saab 9000 Turbo for $6600. She can get a BMW 525i/535i for $6600.
At $6600, you're not getting a car with any noticeable value. 125K is a lot of miles for $6600. Anyways, they're very heavy for the amount of power they have.
Pass on it.[HR][/HR]​Paul, you're so negative....







A $6600 Volvo 850 turbo, etc is a FWD piece of trash. A $6600 E34 525 or 535i is going to have similar age issues as the Audi.
I however, would also say pass







. The 100S is a FWD base model. Gotta get the 100CS quattro.


----------



## BOOFWAH (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (TabulaRasa)*

Thanks for the replies everyone. Didn't intend on this to become a bit of a bickering though







. I'll pass on the info to her, but the car has been maintained very well. The owner has had it since 40k and he has maintained it at the dealership and a porsche shop, he followed his technician when he left the dealership







. The only things that I didn't like were the slight clunk when shifting into reverse, from neutral and park, and the oil pressure being pegged when driving in gear, drops to around 3 at idle. Thanks again.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paul, you're so negative....







A $6600 Volvo 850 turbo, etc is a FWD piece of trash. A $6600 E34 525 or 535i is going to have similar age issues as the Audi.
I however, would also say pass







. The 100S is a FWD base model. Gotta get the 100CS quattro.







[HR][/HR]​850's also come in AWD







Saw one yesterday.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and the oil pressure being pegged when driving in gear, drops to around 3 at idle. Thanks again.[HR][/HR]​It's normal. My Audi, as well as other Audis are exactly like this.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (VWVancouver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Paul, you're so negative....







A $6600 Volvo 850 turbo, etc is a FWD piece of trash. A $6600 E34 525 or 535i is going to have similar age issues as the Audi.
I however, would also say pass







. The 100S is a FWD base model. Gotta get the 100CS quattro.








850's also come in AWD







Saw one yesterday.[HR][/HR]​850s didn't come in awd, at least not in the states. S70s did though.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

I ran across a 93 100cs with ~150,000 miles on it for $2500. The guy was leaving the country though, like within a week


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (blkaudicq)*

quote:[HR][/HR]850s didn't come in awd, at least not in the states. S70s did though.[HR][/HR]​Hmmm, maybe it is just a Canadian thing then.








1997 VOLVO 850 Wagon Awd, 5 spd, 106200 kms Venitian Red With Tan Leather , All Records , Premium Sound , Heated / Power seats , very rare .. $27800








1997 VOLVO 850 AWD Wagon, 5 spd, a/c, am/fm cass/CD, pw, pdl, pwr heated lthr seats with memory, pwr sunrf, tilt, cruise, alloy whls. $27888.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (VWVancouver)*

Wow, that's alot of money for a Ford Taurus with a bodykit and a turbo.















I can beat that.
1994 S4 WAUHR84A9RN025406 60,000 mi. CDN $18,500
S4 sedan, black on black, top gun, 60 original miles, absolutely immaculate condition, all service completed as scheduled with full paper trail. This car requires nothing but a new owner due to my growing family. Drives absolutely perfect. No modifications, all according to factory specification. Brand new Michelin Pilot MXV 4 tires, on original 16" wheels, new timing belt kit including water pump and seals. $18,500 firm ( absolutely no negotiation please)
Name:
Jovica

Location:
* B.C., Canada*

Home Phone:
604.408.9938
E-Mail:
[email protected]


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (TabulaRasa)*

Fear my Nordic-ness


----------



## TurboJewS4 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (SuperGroove)*

Might want to look into a Saab 9000 Aero. I used to have one and I LOVED it until some jerkoff ran a red light. I walked away from the accident without any injury, so I have a first-hand experience wtih the saftey of the car







Plus, they carry lots of stuff and look really cool, IMHO







I replaced it with a 1993 Audi S4, which is an AMAZING car but I miss the cargo capacity and the "cockpit" dash that the Saab had.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (TurboJewS4)*

I too, would pass on that car. It has the unexciting 2.8 litre V6. I bet it consumes a bit of oil too. That's too much money for a car that big and slow. If you want something nice and reliable that has some pop to it, how about an Audi V8 Quattro? I've got one for $7500 that has all new valves, reworked Heads, and timing belt/water pump.
Chirs


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (BOOFWAH)*

its a little much i think


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this a good deal? (fitch)*

" xxxx posts, and my m5 is still better than your car"
Not in Colorado it isn't!!!
If you try to race a high boost turbo car with some sack, in high altitudes, you will be awfully disapointed, unless you are packing a turbo kit yourself!
And in the snow, or rain? forget about it.


----------

